# Five Figure Posters?



## WeaselEstateBrewery (24/12/10)

Who has the highest number of posts, and highest average daily postings on AHB? Has anyone cracked the five figure mark (10,000 posts and above)? Do high posters generally add high value?


----------



## MHB (24/12/10)

If you look on the forums tab, scroll to the bottom right hand side of the page-

Click on Overall to 20 Posters you will find half of your answer.

Number one is Batz on 9392 posts

Whether those with the most posts do/have add the most value is for you to decide

MHB


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/12/10)

Hmm, that's getting pretty close to the big 10,000.


----------



## slacka (24/12/10)

MHB said:


> If you look on the forums tab, scroll to the bottom right hand side of the page-
> Click on Overall to 20 Posters you will find half of your answer.


 Can you also get other information such as maximum daily post average for accounts over a year old? I understand mine has probably risen dramatically with today's posts.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (24/12/10)

I'm trying to get there


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/12/10)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I'm trying to get there


+1 will get you there faster, I hate the plus one.  
GB


----------



## bradsbrew (24/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> +1 will get you there faster, I hate the plus one.
> GB




+1 !


----------



## bum (24/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I hate the plus one.


I don't do a lot of +1ing myself but as an outright beginner I often found them quite helpful. When I searched for info and found someone had asked the question I was wondering about I was always a bit more confident in accepting someone's answer if a few people had seconded it and when I do +1 something it is for that same reason. I don't think it is the terrible offence many here want to pretend it is.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/12/10)

bum said:


> I don't do a lot of +1ing myself but as an outright beginner I often found them quite helpful. When I searched for info and found someone had asked the question I was wondering about I was always a bit more confident in accepting someone's answer if a few people had seconded it and when I do +1 something it is for that same reason. I don't think it is the terrible offence many here want to pretend it is.


+1 I am reformed . I was getting at the constant +1ers (nothing else quoted). See its not so bad if you explain your +1 ing.
GB


----------



## Paul H (24/12/10)

What happened to Bribie?


----------



## yardy (24/12/10)

Paul H said:


> *What happened to Bribie?
> *




http://www.homebrewdownunder.com/index.php...83.msg22124#new


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

For mine Bribie, Screwy, Ross etc had heaps of very usefull info that was contributed. These days we hardly see them, then there are dozens more. Sure there are shit fights on a beer forum, I have had many many and been suspended many times. FWIW, IMO AHB has gone backwards. These days I drop in to check the VicCase swap, comps, but its really hard to get excited about the content of late, repeats. 
Seeing advertising banners from a cupcake company is not what I want to see on a forum website. 
One cant blame moderation for assholes that post and post then argue, that happens. In my time, nothing has changed to bring some into line though. Nothing has changed when members have asked for it, i.e yeast forum, bulk buys>main board. Chinesehop man just moved to another site and left everyone pissed off because the owners of the forum shut down the bulks from the main board, Great! :angry: 
Owners of the site are not keeping AHB open out of their own pockets I wouldnt think.
I encourage people not to walk but tellem AHB what you want and what you think needs improving. Over and out.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/12/10)

Cupcake company? Did I miss something?


----------



## brettprevans (24/12/10)

haysie said:


> ...FWIW, IMO AHB has gone backwards.....





WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> Who has the highest number of posts, and highest average daily postings on AHB? Has anyone cracked the five figure mark (10,000 posts and above)? Do high posters generally add high value?


Case in point. 2yrs on AHB and hasn't figured that out <_< 

I find myself agreeing more and more with u these days haysie


----------



## mje1980 (24/12/10)

Some people love to post just to increase their post count. THen, newbies see the amount of post's they have, and assume they know what they are talking about. Can end messily sometimes. But hey, we're all brewers and as long as we try it for ourselves it all works out. 

Merry xmas people!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/12/10)

haysie said:


> Seeing advertising banners from a cupcake company is not what I want to see on a forum website.
> 
> Owners of the site are not keeping AHB open out of their own pockets I wouldnt think.
> I encourage people not to walk but tellem AHB what you want and what you think needs improving. Over and out.


Yes this site is advert income orientated. The owners are making a lot of money for advertising, just seems to get more all the time. I was a sponsor of this site once but the rates kept going up so I pull it. All the crew that were here when I started have moved on to less advert/money/troublesome sites.Cant say I blame them.
GB


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/12/10)

I must admit that while I never minded the banner commercials next to the logo, the promotion related extra ones recently- the one for the book and the current one- are too intrusive for my liking.


----------



## hoohaaman (24/12/10)

bum said:


> I don't do a lot of +1ing myself but as an outright beginner I often found them quite helpful. When I searched for info and found someone had asked the question I was wondering about I was always a bit more confident in accepting someone's answer if a few people had seconded it and when I do +1 something it is for that same reason. I don't think it is the terrible offence many here want to pretend it is.



+1


----------



## Tony (24/12/10)

If you look in a posters profile it will list the average postes per day.

But this will never be a rating on the brewers knowledge.

and boy is there some crap laid out as advice these days by 4 figure posters!

Edit...... eg. I have 5700 posts.... at 2.34 posts per day. Others i see have a count up around the 10 mark or higher depending on the person.

are they better brewers?

others on here have member numbers in 2 figures but post counts of under 100.............. they are probably the people you want advising you but sadly........ folks who can offer good advice are leaving in droves.


----------



## Hatchy (24/12/10)

They should have a good post/rubbish post option so that we can all vote on others members worth. That way if a n00b has a question answered by Manticle (which happens daily) they can be confident that it's good advice because his "helpful advice counter" would be several thousand. It works a lot better that purely a post count. I'd be about 3 posts per day but a lot of those would be questions & heaps would be pure crapping on for the sake of crapping on about case swaps etc. If I offer advice though then it's going to be good advice, if I don't know an answer I won't post for the sake of posting.


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

Crapping on about caseswaps is IMO very acceptable. The great thing about AHB is the meetings, swaps, comps. AHB is a fantastic forum for all that.


----------



## manticle (24/12/10)

Tony said:


> others on here have member numbers in 2 figures but post counts of under 100.............. they are probably the people you want advising you but sadly........ folks who can offer good advice are leaving in droves.



This I don't get. Knowledgeable posters won't give the benefit of their knowledge and leave the forum, thus adding to excess of dross by not adding to valuable information.


Knowledgeable posters are why I joined and stayed on this site. I try and add what knowledge I have gleaned, partly in gratitude and to further that knowledge. I admit I don't get everything right (I try but perfection is something I've been denied since birth) but those who've been around should stay around and correct any rubbish perpetuated by others - hopefully with patience, especially when incorrect advice is offered with sincere intention.

It's a forum where people discuss beer knowledge and experience. Not every post is spot on. It's not an encyclopaedia but arrogance (and I'm not talking about you Tony - I see you as anything but arrogant) is as useless as shit advice.

As someone with more posts than I should have, I'd suggest numbers of posts mean jack. Some posters have lot of posts with good info, some have very few with good info. many others have either loads or very little of meaningless gab.


----------



## manticle (24/12/10)

You and I are living proof though Haysie that you can disagree about stuff on the internet and meet up and have a beer and sort shit out the best way known to humankind (ie: sharing beer and a chat).

This forum has been great for that - meet, drink beer, see the face of the person who's previously just a screen name and an avatar.

On the occasion when I can't physically meet someone due to them living in a different state, I can at least sort shit out with private message and/or rational discussion. Most people here love beer and brewing. it's easy enough to find what we have in common rather than what makes us separate.

The last thing I am is a hippy - I just believe in communication rather than antagonism. There's enough shit around like that already


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

Manticle... I deleted that post. it was a bit over the top. I`ll continue too report asshole posting thou. Cheers


----------



## manticle (24/12/10)

Good beers and good food for the next few days mate.

All the best to you and yours.


----------



## brettprevans (24/12/10)

Back OT
I Again propose anything Off topic isn't counted on ur topic post count


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

:lol:  :lol:


citymorgue2 said:


> Back OT
> I Again propose anything Off topic isn't counted on ur topic post count



edit. posting too much tonite, pls dont count that on the i love you counter CM2


----------



## InCider (24/12/10)

Pissing and moaning about the quality of the posts and posters is a reflection on yourself. 

Accept who _you_ are and stay...or maybe go...depending on how this forum makes you feel.

There are two words that make forums great: _growth_ and _tolerance._

I've grown on the forum - my brewing has improved, my online skills have done the same and I have enjoyed that experience.
There's some things that shit me to tears... but I know that some of that is me, and some of that is others, it's only the brewing that matters.

If I get the 'hump' over a post that Old Mate made, I just look to the joining date of that member and remember that when I first joined, I was posting like a dick head too. Most people stop it, but I just keep doing it. :lol: 

Guys like Screwy, manticle, Bribie, Half Fix, Thirsty, Tony, ...they really help us all out. Their post counts vary. It's not always the total posts, but the response to YOU when you post. That's what makes forums great. 

I could go and be a hell manic poster on another new forum, but to salve my own ego, I'd just be doing the same shit all over again.


----------



## Hatchy (24/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Back OT
> I Again propose anything Off topic isn't counted on ur topic post count



If you want a number under someones name to show how worthwhile they are to the AHB community then any post count won't help, I say the good post/rubbish post option is the way to go. Hardly any of my posts would be in the OT section but I'm still at about 3 posts per day. If AHB had the option I'm suggesting then the blokes that have helped others would have meaningful numbers next to their name & I'd be somewhere much closer to 0 than I am with my post count.

Edit: +1 to what incider said.


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

Who was pissing and moaning?
Tolerance of an ordinary website is worth mentioning isnt it. Or is it just old school, this is the way it is in QLD?

edit.... where is everyone? they werent tolerant, they didnt **** sheep and post up time and time again sicko **** goat jokes. If your gotta throw shit, you need to feel the shit first. It can stick>>>>>>>>>>>>Goose


----------



## Thirsty Boy (25/12/10)

I dont understand the moaning... Do,people have no mental filter? Its effectively an unmoderated forum - just skip over the stuff you dont like and suck the value out of the stuff that actually is good. Its free... How much right do you think you actually have to complain?

This is my community, my backyard - if occasionally people shit in it, i will discourage them from doing so, then go get a shovel and clean it up. Sometimes - its me who does the shitting, and because of all the other good stuff that happens, people put up with it, move on and wait for the good stuff that occasionally i manage to pop out.

There is still good stuff aplenty - if there wasn't maybe i could understand the bitching - but all this moaning because you are required to make a bit of effort to decide who you think is worth listening to, and hitting the "next" button when you dont??

Geez, do we not only want our content spoonfed to us, but we need for it to be unadulterated and pure too before we wont purse our lips and spit it out like a fussy 2 year old?

Sorry, but it reeks of whining nancy boys to me - harden the **** up and learn to self moderate. Its not all that hard.


----------



## [email protected] (25/12/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I dont understand the moaning... Do,people have no mental filter? Its effectively an unmoderated forum - just skip over the stuff you dont like and suck the value out of the stuff that actually is good. Its free... How much right do you think you actually have to complain?
> 
> This is my community, my backyard - if occasionally people shit in it, i will discourage them from doing so, then go get a shovel and clean it up. Sometimes - its me who does the shitting, and because of all the other good stuff that happens, people put up with it, move on and wait for the good stuff that occasionally i manage to pop out.
> 
> ...



Well said

I have found this site to be a priceless resource and yet it is free.
I have picked up so many tips and tricks that have led to the spawning of my own ideas in the last 3 months its crazy.

Plenty of shit goes on in forums everywhere on the internet, my GF is heavily into horse related forums.
The crap, shit flinging and politics that goes on there is just as bad if not worse than here.
Its words on a screen and people let their egos run wild.
You do not have to read it, the reaction you have if you do is your own.

I am very grateful to the people here who take the time to contribute their experiences and knowledge
without it i would have NO idea about how good AG brewing is. 

Ho ho ho


----------



## InCider (25/12/10)

+1 for TB!


----------



## Jimbeer (25/12/10)

Being a fairly novice brewer I find thtis site to be one of my most valuable resources. Reading technical posts from experienced brewers, being told to check out How To Brew and being directed to more advanced stores like grain and grape have been a god send for me and have made me a better brewer already. Think of how much crap you and your mates talk when you have a few beers, you don't take everything they say seriously, so you don't need to here as well. Shit is always going to be flung, it's very easy to ignore it and head to the next topic of interest.

By e way, I see my new 3 vessel all grain set up next to the tree, shit I love Christmas


----------



## TSMill (25/12/10)

3 posts from me including this one, average <1 per year and all pretty useless. Does negative evidence count?


----------



## Batz (25/12/10)

MHB said:


> If you look on the forums tab, scroll to the bottom right hand side of the page-
> 
> Click on Overall to 20 Posters you will find half of your answer.
> 
> ...




OK so I'm embarrassed now, what if I don't post ever again?

Long gone Batz


----------



## yardy (25/12/10)

come over to the dark side my friend 




http://www.homebrewdownunder.com/index.php?action=forum


----------



## MHB (25/12/10)

Batz said:


> OK so I'm embarrassed now, what if I don't post ever again?
> 
> Long gone Batz



Well you will still have more than 9392 posts and I think we would miss you!

Besides #2 poster is Doc who we don't here that much from any more and third is manticle who at his present rate will overtake both of you by Easter so maybe you should hang around and make him work for it.

Mark


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (26/12/10)

MHB said:


> Besides #2 poster is Doc who we don't here that much from any more and third is manticle who at his present rate will overtake both of you by Easter so maybe you should hang around and make him work for it.
> 
> Mark




Good call!!


----------



## Pennywise (26/12/10)

The post count thing doesn't phase me at all, stick around for a bit and if you've got half a brain you'll figure out who's here to learn and teach and who's not. I reckon seeing as though so many people have an issue with it then maybe we should have a rating thing next to each post and people can star rate it or whateve the f**k makes people feel warm and fuzzy. Maybe just have an option in my contorls so you can block that info, like blocking posters posts. I dunno, I've already thought too much about it


----------



## bum (26/12/10)

There's a 5-star user rating system in place, just like the ratings in the recipe DB - if it makes people feel better they should use it.


----------



## yardy (26/12/10)

bum said:


> There's a 5-star user rating system in place, just like the ratings in the recipe DB - if it makes people feel better they should use it.



i rated you as 4 stars bum


----------



## bum (26/12/10)

Oh, bitter irony! I've been rated down a star by the very people I've helped to discover that the rating system exists! Not too sure how I'll recover from this crushing blow.


----------



## ianh (26/12/10)

Whilst not having the most number of posts (4000) I found buttersd70 provided the most informed answers during my time on the forum.

Unfortunately no longer a valid account, sadly missed. Probably killing kittens


----------



## staggalee (26/12/10)

Did Chappo die?
There was nothing in the paper about it


----------



## yardy (26/12/10)

bum said:


> *Oh, bitter irony! I've been rated down a star by the very people I've helped to discover that the rating system exists! Not too sure how I'll recover from this crushing blow.
> *



i rated everyone else on the planet in the negative, so not so bad for you maybe....


----------



## TidalPete (26/12/10)

bum said:


> Oh, bitter irony! I've been rated down a star by the very people I've helped to discover that the rating system exists! Not too sure how I'll recover from this crushing blow.


That's too bad bum?
Hope you can keep your chin up after I tell you I rate you a zero -- zilch -- nada?  
Wouldn't be suprised at all to find I've been downgraded to nothing next time (if ever?) I check my "star" rating. :lol: 

TP


----------



## staggalee (26/12/10)

Is 5 good?
That`s what mine is.
FIVE :lol:


----------



## haysie (26/12/10)

TidalPete said:


> That's too bad bum?
> Hope you can keep your chin up after I tell you I rate you a zero -- zilch -- nada?
> 
> TP



:lol: The place is still a worth a visit :lol:


----------



## np1962 (26/12/10)

ianh said:


> Whilst not having the most number of posts (4000) I found buttersd70 provided the most informed answers during my time on the forum.
> 
> Unfortunately no longer a valid account, sadly missed. Probably killing kittens


He has a nice new home. 
The Local Adelaide Forum
Cheers
Nige


----------



## raven19 (26/12/10)

NigeP62 said:


> He has a nice new home.
> The Local Adelaide Forum
> Cheers
> Nige



+1.

There is also a linky in my sig too!


----------



## haysie (26/12/10)

InCider said:


> +1 for TB!



Incider scrapbook,photos,goats? Nothing but a plus 1. Weak as piss.




staggalee said:


> Did Chappo die?
> There was nothing in the paper about it



He gave up, wasnt too healthy at last count. Wish him well!




raven19 said:


> +1.
> 
> There is also a linky in my sig too!


Another +1 post............. faaark get a grip and have a say.


----------



## bum (26/12/10)

TidalPete said:


> That's too bad bum?
> Hope you can keep your chin up after I tell you I rate you a zero -- zilch -- nada?
> Wouldn't be suprised at all to find I've been downgraded to nothing next time (if ever?) I check my "star" rating. :lol:
> 
> TP


I will admit that the pain is great but I'll manage somehow. Sorry that my words on a screen upset you so.


----------



## pbrosnan (26/12/10)

InCider said:


> Screwy, manticle, Bribie, Half Fix, Thirsty, Tony, ...they really help us all out. Their post counts vary. It's not always the total posts, but the response to YOU when you post. That's what makes forums great.


Hmm ... most of whom joined in the last couple years, not that there's anything wrong with that, but you want to be careful of the echo chamber effect.


----------



## pbrosnan (26/12/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> This is my community, my backyard - if occasionally people shit in it, i will discourage them from doing so, then go get a shovel and clean it up. Sometimes - its me who does the shitting, and because of all the other good stuff that happens, people put up with it, move on and wait for the good stuff that occasionally i manage to pop out.
> 
> Sorry, but it reeks of whining nancy boys to me - harden the **** up and learn to self moderate. Its not all that hard.


 .... and a little less macho bullshit jargon wouldn't hurt either, but then I assume you're only young ...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (26/12/10)

40, old enough to know exactly what i was saying, how i was saying it and why.


----------



## pbrosnan (26/12/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> 40, old enough to know exactly what i was saying, how i was saying it and why.


Must have had a private school education then? Look I love a good old tackle out, free exchange of views using the popular vernacular as much as the next poster. But this used to be a quite technical forum and the place for that kind of language was marginal at best. I mean the constant references to excrement handling are a little disconcerting.


----------



## thesunsettree (26/12/10)

TB, go get him


----------



## bum (26/12/10)

pbrosnan said:


> But this used to be a quite technical forum and the place for that kind of language was marginal at best. I mean the constant references to excrement handling are a little disconcerting.


Good thing he's not posting in a technical thread in a technical forum. This is The Pub.

Thirsty Boy is one of the few posters here willing to provide sound, comprehensive, technical information these days and it is absolute bullshit (if you'll pardon the phrase) that he's is being singled out here at all.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/12/10)

pbrosnan said:


> Must have had a private school education then? Look I love a good old tackle out, free exchange of views using the popular vernacular as much as the next poster. But this used to be a quite technical forum and the place for that kind of language was marginal at best. I mean the constant references to excrement handling are a little disconcerting.



Fair enough. I entirely understand an objection to the particular language i used.

I rarely use off colour language here and agree that it's use is and should be marginal. As i said, i deliberately used it in this instance and am in no way appologising - but i see your point.


----------



## mh971 (27/12/10)

I, for one, barely post (with the exception of tonights average years total in one day) but love that the highly technical and detailed threads are often broken up by stoushes, often with hilarious retorts , and colourful and colloquial macho language. 

I only look to the posters number of posts if their post is either very good or very bad, i never concern my self to look otherwise


----------



## Bizier (27/12/10)

I want in.

Wah!


----------



## PistolPatch (27/12/10)

For a variety of reasons, one being time, I don't contribute/read AHB much these days but when I do, it is always great to see some of the older posters still chugging along making a difference, in many different ways. There are also a few new guys I think who are doing the same.

Just a quick read through this thread from the start and some great names pop up...

MHB: Always excellent advice coming from a well-educated brewer. He's also never afraid to get into a scruff to try and get the right information across. Not an easy task. More often, risky! Definitely a bloke to listen to and/or enjoy.

Gryphon: Always provocative (eg, this thread - lol) but like MHB is a highly educated and accomplished brewer. A beer with Nev is always great fun and educational. Also like, MHB, he will do anything to get you brewing well.

Tony: I can't imagine AHB without Tony. It is a true pleasure corresponding with him if you get the chance and, if you read through his posts, they are always full of information that is based on his experience. He has a lot of experience and I can't remember him posting anything but sense, quality and friendship here. 

manticle: manticle came on the scene just as I was heading out so I'm not sure if I have this right, but my _*impression*_ is that he goes out of his way to provide consistent, quality and detailed information. I am not totally sure of this as I only drop in from time to time. If he is, good on him and you newer members should acknowledge his effort and any others I am missing in this thread if you are reading it.

InCider: This guy is one of the nicest blokes around. He'll be the first to tell you he posts a lot of shit here but this guy has a great spirit and this contributes a lot. He is a very good thinker and some of the most compelling stuff I have seen written here has been written by him. Also some of the funniest. Choosing between him and Sqyre as to who is the funniest poster would be a hard call.

ThirstyBoy: Dan is totally passionate about handing the right sort of knowledge on. And he has some stamina - his posts are as long as mine! He's a guy that likes to be very precise, as I do, but this is very hard to do even in long posts! Dan and I have had pages of frustrating correspondence in the past arguing about even how a single word can be interpreted, or worse, misinterpreted. If you ever find a bad post by ThirstyBoy (this would be very hard), take the time to read a few of his posts before and you'll see a consistent pattern of dedication and quality. (If he and I have ever disagreed on anything, just remember, _*I*_ am right .)

Batz: I remember heading off to my first swap and shitting myself because Batz would be there. I had the same impression of PostModern - another moderator. Batz might write briefly and bluntly at times but once you meet him (or PoMo), you realise what truly fun blokes they are. These guys knows about brewing, always have a heap on tap and will welcome anyone. If you ever get to visit the Bat Cave and get talking with Batz, you are in for a real treat especially if you have or enjoy a dry sense of humour. Certainly can't imagine AHB without Batz (or Doc). If you're reading this, you silly old bat, check your Batz2 email will ya!

TidalPete: Pete is another guy you need to meet in real life to get the full enjoyment. Pete's one of the many guys from QLD I really miss.

I've pretty much only commented on the names I have seen in this thread but there are many more. For example, just thinking through the mods, PintofLager is another that went to great lengths to help me out in my early days on this forum.

All of the above though I think have passion. _*Most*_ of the above have been around long enough to convert that passion into knowledge and many into wisdom. A couple give us rare glimpses into wisdom that is non brewing-related.

All of them have, what I think, is the "right" spirit. (Only one needs to lift a bit but I am not going there - lol. He has too much value off-forum.)

If all of us though posted in the right spirit 95% of the time and were forgiven our or forgave other's (tolerated, as InCider said) 5% of bad posts, then I think this forum would be more productive. People who bugger up more than 5% of the time need to be looked at. Those who do more need to be got rid of.

In the old days here, you could edit or delete your posts. If you were really bad, someone would usually quote your post and you would be pulled up and then you would have to justify your error/atrocity. You usually got time to breathe though. In those days, you'd see the occasional atrocity which would be apologised for _*or*_ the person would be rightly ostracised. Most of the time though, any edits or deletions were done in the spirit of improving the post or just getting rid of something that was a ramble or added no value.

When they disallowed edits and deletions on this site, I thought it was because of me as I edited _*nearly*_ every post I wrote over several hours or days, occasionally months if they were threads I started and wanted to get the information right in the first post that new people would read. (I deleted a few atrocities as well - maybe 1% of my posts - sorry about those  .) Doc told me though that this decision was not made at all because of my edits or deletions. Phew! This decision was because of another culture developing - I'm not actually sure what it was but a lot of posts started getting made without the right spirit/intent.

Maybe when a forum gets big, it needs more moderators? Perhaps it even needs sub-moderators - those who are willing to devote the time to reading everything in a single sub-forum so as they know the culture and the characters?

A bit more moderation might allow some of the characters I have mentioned above to be appreciated more and allow people like me to 'see' others I haven't been able to see. More importantly, it might give all of us a chance at 'hearing' better the questions that are being asked.

Anyway, that's a ramble of appreciation and my apologies to the hundred or so people I didn't honour but should have.

It's also a ramble hoping to catch the attention of what is known in forum-speak, as the forum, "founder." There is ever only one person that has ultimate cultural control over a forum, so, any forum is a reflection of that Founder's intentions, motivations, efforts and, day by day, results. I am hopefully wrong but I haven't seen a single suggestion or complaint that has been 'appreciated' here in several years. 'Appreciated,' means simply acknowledged, let alone acted upon. All of us who have given up, have primarily given up due to these deaf ears. It's pretty sad I think.

I recognise the old names but I would like to see and acknowledge the new ones but I can't see you through the existing mud.

So, donya, to all you posters who are, in my opinion, and with hardly any back-up, are still striving to make a difference to new or existing brewers here. (I am still trying to do my bit but on another site so I haven't given up!) I hope others are trying to find you and _*do*_ see you...

Namaste,
Pat


----------



## ianh (27/12/10)

NigeP62 said:


> He has a nice new home.
> The Local Adelaide Forum
> Cheers
> Nige



Good to see he is still active, will check out. Thanks
cheers

Ian


----------



## peaky (27/12/10)

I sometimes quite like watching the banter on this site, there are some colourful types involved in this forum!  There's always something going on here. If the banter starts getting boring and I want to learn about brewing I just click to another thread. Not really all that difficult.


----------



## staggalee (27/12/10)

PistolPatch said:


> For a variety of reasons, one being time, I don't contribute/read AHB much these days but when I do, it is always great to see some of the older posters still chugging along making a difference, in many different ways. There are also a few new guys I think who are doing the same.
> 
> Just a quick read through this thread from the start and some great names pop up...
> 
> ...



God, you rave on about nothing...... it`s only a forum about blokes trying to make beer in plastic buckets and whatever, we`re not trying to elect the next president of U.S.A.


----------



## yardy (27/12/10)

staggalee said:


> God, you rave on about nothing...... it`s only a forum about blokes trying to make beer in plastic buckets and whatever, we`re not trying to elect the next president of U.S.A.




:lol: 

how's the arm from all the pats on the back PP ?


----------



## Effect (27/12/10)

PistolPatch said:


> For a variety of reasons, one being time, I don't contribute/read AHB much these days but when I do, it is always great to see some of the older posters still chugging along making a difference, in many different ways. There are also a few new guys I think who are doing the same.
> 
> Just a quick read through this thread from the start and some great names pop up...
> 
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/12/10)

PistolPatch said:


> For a variety of reasons, one being time, I don't contribute/read AHB much these days but when I do, it is always great to see some of the older posters still chugging along making a difference, in many different ways. There are also a few new guys I think who are doing the same.
> 
> Just a quick read through this thread from the start and some great names pop up...
> 
> ...


Provocative, who me  , some times I am sure I am the only one on my chain of thought. 
I was originally told to dumb down my replies because they were too technical, so I did. I notice now there is a lot more people posting tech stuff, so the over all level of info has been raised, this is good to see but there is a lot of tricks you dont find in books only from years of brewing.
Good onya Pat, nice to see you still care about us old timers. I appreciate your time and thought that you put into your posts.
You have been known to be a bit provocative as well if I remember correctly. 
Namaste ?
Next thing you become a vego and start eating lentils. :lol: 

Old Hindu saying: "If Pats glass is empty, then he has run out of beer".
GB


----------



## mwd (27/12/10)

BTW Pete you can still edit your posts if you are quick and they still allow you to delete a post :icon_offtopic:


----------



## haysie (30/12/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> BTW Pete you can still edit your posts if you are quick and they still allow you to delete a post :icon_offtopic:



Quick thinking from PP killed the edit button. It was all changed overnight due to the uproar of the shit he post`s, he would then wake up shakes the head and deletes, in the meantime he was quoted thou. Members didnt like this, and the admins listened to the members.
Like a little sissy gal, he ran off, never to be heard again except for his early hours jaunts of current affairs posting of late. A man of the world! Yeah right.


----------



## MHB (30/12/10)

Haysie clearly has an opinion, not necessarily shared by all members of AHB, me being one of them.
There were some "interesting times" if you weren't there for them I wouldn't be too worried about it, all water under the....
Personally I think limiting the edit function was a positive change and would like to see the delete function gone as well, encourage people to think before they post shit.

One of the two posters above I would be happy to have a beer with!
Mark


----------



## Batz (30/12/10)

> Batz might write briefly and bluntly at times



Bullshit

Batz :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/12/10)

haysie said:


> Chinesehop man just moved to another site and left everyone pissed off because the owners of the forum shut down the bulks from the main board, Great! :angry:




Exactimondo! Bulk buys back to the main board please?

I just drop in to have a look around these days and keep tabs on what the old regulars may be up to.

Backyard Brewer


----------



## haysie (30/12/10)

MHB said:


> Haysie clearly has an opinion, not necessarily shared by all members of AHB, me being one of them.
> There were some "interesting times" if you weren't there for them I wouldn't be too worried about it, all water under the....
> Personally I think limiting the edit function was a positive change and would like to see the delete function gone as well, encourage people to think before they post shit.
> 
> ...



If i was to say, MHB has an opinion, Its all good n etc but I wouldnt drink with him. Come on Mark,
All becomes a little blousy doesnt it. I stand by my post that PP himself caused all the editing problems that we have today. To advocate a delete button is coming from the church of gods. Wont happen.


----------



## haysie (30/12/10)

staggalee said:


> God, you rave on about nothing...... it`s only a forum about blokes trying to make beer in plastic buckets and whatever, we`re not trying to elect the next president of U.S.A.



How true is this contribution.


----------



## InCider (30/12/10)

MHB said:


> Haysie clearly has an opinion, not necessarily shared by all members of AHB, me being one of them.




Or me.

Haysie, I'll PM you over the weekend so we can clear the air. I'd rather end up with a new mate than a mortal enemy over a stink like this. 

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## hoohaaman (30/12/10)

budwiser said:


> I have to agree. Never have I seen such stupid and useless posts as the ones that come from him....imagine making a list of all the people you think are worth a shit and posting it.....meaning everyone else must be useless.
> 
> And the whole thing about the boat people...if he really cares..donate time and make a difference. less time posting and maybe helping in some real way. other wise don't give your useless opinion.
> 
> happy new year



What the **** are you on?


----------



## Hatchy (31/12/10)

Is there a "worst threads of 2010" thread? This 1 may get some mileage.

Another useless post in my quest for 5 figures.


----------



## amiddler (31/12/10)

Well I've waited until now reading _most_ of the posts and have to say that this thread is :icon_offtopic: . We are all to blame for this thread being off topic. Someone asks has anyone reached 10,000 posts and somehow we end up with this totaly irrevelant banter. I know that I too have added to this banter by chiming in but have had enough to drink to do so. There is so much good info on here posted by so many good people whether they come from a brewing background or not. 

I mainly use the site now for recipies and to PM friends who like _BEER._ That is, after all, what brings us to this forumn, _making beer at home_. Whether your question is "One hour after pitching, my wort isn't bubbling, what to do?" or "Water profiles for authentic German Bock?" everyone started knowing SQUAT about turning barley into beer.

When a Nube asks a simple question re-direct them to the relivent thread or just don't post. One of the first threads I read got off topic and one of the mods (possibly Bats, don't quote me) wrote, DON'T FEED THE TROLLS, and I have stuck by that hoping they will disappear.

I hope the site doesn't fold as there is so much info here (and realy, the trolls will follow the crowd where ever they go) so chill and have another great brew helped to greatness from all of your friends at AHB.

Drew


----------



## Kieren (31/12/10)

Hatchy said:


> Is there a "worst threads of 2010" thread? This 1 may get some mileage.
> 
> Another useless post in my quest for 5 figures.



lol 

+1

Let me add to my post count too.

Surely the original thread question was answered in the first couple of replies.

Sorry, just another OT post.


----------



## PistolPatch (31/12/10)

budwiser said:


> I have to agree. Never have I seen such stupid and useless posts as the ones that come from him....imagine making a list of all the people you think are worth a shit and posting it.....meaning everyone else must be useless.
> 
> And the whole thing about the boat people...if he really cares..donate time and make a difference. less time posting and maybe helping in some real way. other wise don't give your useless opinion.
> 
> happy new year


Well budwiser, that _*is *_an interesting post. Before dismissing you I actually took the time to read through your posts/topics.* To me, quite surprisingly, they seem to be productive. Haysie should have been permanently banned a long time ago so I find it interesting that you are agreeing with him. Quite a puzzle actually.

I do write long posts and put a fair bit of thought into them. The main one I wrote tonight you can read here. It took about two hours to write and, if read correctly would take the same amount of time, or more, to digest and think through. I'm a bit suspicious that you mightn't be able to do this.

I enjoy writing such posts about the grey areas of brewing.

If you want to criticise me, then you should criticise me about how much I enjoy writing posts that require some thinking and might make me, after a few beers, look clever :lol:. If you did this, you would be about 25% right, but probably a lot less. When I write, my usual motivation is the challenge of handing on knowledge or experience in an easy to use manner. This is not easy. For me, it provides an intellectual challenge that I find enjoyable. So, it amuses me.

You have criticised me, inaccurately, for making a list of valuable people. As I wrote, _*very clearly*_, the only people I mentioned, were the ones who contributed to this thread. Just acknowledging _*them*_ took a few hours and I like, from time to time to acknowledge those who really contribute here. They deserve it.

I could have mentioned many others such as _*hashie, jimmysuperlative, wizard78 and NME*_ who have been making a massive difference for at least several years. I could have mentioned Dane and doc and all the mods. These are just a few names that spring to mind.

These people and countless others make a productive, positive influence. They make a difference. Often the difference made is behind the scenes and is never seen.

One thing though that you will find is that when they post here or anywhere else, they post with the best of intentions. They strive as best as they can, to give quality information / service. Occasionally they stuff up.

So, if you find long posts like the one I linked at the beginning non-productive and you don't really know my history here then that is fine. If you want to believe haysies's posts about edits/deletes/etc. then that is fine but...

Don't criticise me for spending time giving a bit of credit to those on this forum to those who deserve it. You should do the same and there are a lot more great members out there making a difference in spite of others.

You have also criticised me for my more humanitarian threads. Maybe this is what made you agree with haysie? I don't know.

But, on a final note, what I think is good practice, are posts like InCider's above. As far as I can see he is willing to waste his time on someone who never writes posts that add value. I wish I could be more like InCider. He's a bloke that strives to make a difference where he walks.

So budwiser, are you really trying to make a difference where you walk or does criticising me have a point that I can't see?

I know I write too long a posts and often write them in a grandiose style. Is the latter all that it is? Or was it my thread on the Christmas Island Drownings that you couldn't quite accept?**

Thanks to you others - I better not mention you but you know who you are so :icon_cheers:
Pat

* You should probably do the same with mine.
** Maybe you and haysie should post directly there instead of obliquely here. You criticise me for late night posts, the same ones you have done here, so, next time bud, maybe contribute to this thread perhaps after 8am and before midday? And maybe do a bit more reading. LOL.


----------



## Silo Ted (31/12/10)

Some of the most popular and highly populated threads of late at AHB are the ones bitching and moaning. I've refiled my bookmark under "Jerry Springer Style Sites" for when I want to observe some high drama. 

It's almost a shame that the talk of beer gets in the way of a long rolling bitch-fest.


----------



## porky (31/12/10)

hoohaaman said:


> What the **** are you on?




was off the beer and on the hard booze. something I almost never do, and you can see why


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (31/12/10)

Haha, who would have guessed my original question would yield 5 pages of answers and a few arguments, PLUS i added a few more to my post count :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## Batz (31/12/10)

Yes once again a thread has turned into a bitching session.

It is a part of human nature that we are all different in the way we look and think, is it not sad that because of this we can't get along? All the worlds problems with the human race stem from not accepting another thoughts or religion.

I truly believe that if all who have posted on this thread spent a night sharing some home brew and some home brewing experiences we would get on fabulously and have a hoot. Why then are we so quick to shit-can each other over the net ? 

OK big cuddle and make up time :lol: 






Have a Happy and Safe New Years possums

Batz B)


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/12/10)

My sentiments exactly Batz, and if you don't like a poster or posted comments roll over the post and read the next one, as someone pointed out (ThirstyBoy), self moderating is a good place to start, feel the love not the hate.
Anyway, a happy New Year to you all and looking forward to some great brewing discussions in the new year.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

OMG now this thread has done a 180  
I love u's all.
GB


----------



## jayse (31/12/10)

Some of the posters in the top poster list have only been here a couple years, thats 4000 posts in a couple years, that must be more posts in a year then beers drunk, i would not trust someone who posts more posts then they drink beers! B)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

jayse said:


> Some of the posters in the top poster list have only been here a couple years, thats 4000 posts in a couple years, that must be more posts in a year then beers drunk, i would not trust someone who posts more posts then they drink beers! B)


My father would not trust anyone who would not have a beer with him. Looks like there is a connection between beer and trust. No beer is bad , too much beer is bad. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## bum (31/12/10)

I would not trust someone who thinks 5.4 beers a day is unattainable.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

bum said:


> I would not trust someone who thinks 5.4 beers a day is unattainable.


Before or after breakfast ?
GB


----------



## staggalee (31/12/10)

Batz said:


> Yes once again a thread has turned into a bitching session
> 
> I truly believe that if all who have posted on this thread spent a night sharing some home brew and some home brewing experiences we would get on fabulously and have a hoot.



Regrettably, there is at least four in this thread that I would not get on fabulously with and have a hoot.  
Not that I expect any one to care about that,
Just like I don`t.
It`s just that I don`t see the point in pretending to like someone if they give you the absoloute shits.
{people that don`t like me {if there are any} will agree with me for once on that.

Happy New Year folks


----------



## bum (31/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Before or after breakfast ?


Depends. Did I go to bed?


----------



## chappo1970 (31/12/10)

:lol: What a thread!
:angry: Well that's 20mins of my life I won't get back...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: What a thread!
> :angry: Well that's 20mins of my life I won't get back...


Hey , thats 20 mins you wouldn't want to re live. What a way to finish 2010.
GB


----------



## Leigh (31/12/10)

Two great posts in this thread, Thirsty Boy and InCider should be commended for them!

A lot of other good comments, but really, read those two posts and much of the rest (which surprisingly I agree with much of) is really just "pot, kettle, black"...

For what it's worth, IMO this forum has not changed one iota in the time I've been on it, just the people...and if people were a little more tolerant, and not intolrerant know-it-alls (and that refers to some older posters, and newer), then the forum would be a better place.

Just because you don't agree with somebody, does not make them wrong...

Haysie, will have to catch up for a beer in the new year 
InCider, Haysie's really a nice bloke, just ask Lobby :beer:


----------



## haysie (31/12/10)

Forum terrorist would best describe you. Negative, incoherent and a martyr of his own doing.
Take up the job of Moderation PP, if thats your real name then try your luck. Until then continue to report me sissy gal.


@Leigh, great to hear you moved in. I have a couple of crackers on tap atm, so drop me a line when you got a spare half hour.

@Incider, it got messy, take my hat off to you.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/12/10)

I cant believe I didnt get a mention from PistolPatch.my ego is now depressed.


Oh well thats another post to the count :icon_chickcheers: . I might even get a few more in later tonight after few :icon_cheers: .


Happy new year AHB

brad


----------



## peaky (31/12/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Oh well thats another post to the count :icon_chickcheers: . I might even get a few more in later tonight after few :icon_cheers: .



If I keep screaming along with my fast paced posting I could even hit triple figures before years end :lol:


----------



## schooey (31/12/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: What a thread!
> :angry: Well that's 20mins of my life I won't get back...



Pfft! You have a whole life you won't get back...


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

:lol: true!

And he still hasn't fixed the sweet potatoes!


----------



## brettprevans (31/12/10)

Is this thread still fkn going.

I'm sure there us a thread on this already, try searching! :lol: 

**** new years...I'm draining kegs as it's my eldest birthday tomorrow. I'll be lucky to see 11pm

To u new need it now can't be stuffed looking fuckers. Grow up and do some work urselves. It not a unique individual snowflake someone has been there before u.

To u dumb fucks retards who want to have pot shots at people u don't know and are salt of the earth people who make up a special part of AHB (incl PP, chappo, bum etc - they r the good guys). Grow up, pull ur head out if ur arse and get a clue. Ur twats. Learn about brewing people and brotherhood.

To my cousin diggers not with family. I raise my glass, play some redgum and think of u. 

To my brother brewers, I raise my beeriodical table, my best beers and say happy brewing and may ur water chemistry be with u.

And to paraphrase...

This post is dedicated to all the AHB fans who have stuck with us through the fkn shit. And To all those who oppose, well huh?!

Now harden the **** up


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

when you get pulled up by a policeman....... you should have to piss in a jar, and the policeman should have to taste it!

That way...... the policeman will know just how much piss, you drank!

Enjoy your night CM, and i wish i was there to see your face when you read that post in the morning 

cheers


----------



## PistolPatch (31/12/10)

bradsbrew said:


> I cant believe I didnt get a mention from PistolPatch.my ego is now depressed.



Bloody hell Brad, what was I thinking? You _*are*_ the man! Sorry about that. Hope you are having a great one mate :icon_cheers:.

And good on ya citymorgue. Give it heaps! (LOL Tony!)

Gotta go but to all the quality brewers and posters out there, good on ya, and have a wicked New Year.
:super: Pat


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/12/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Bloody hell Brad, what was I thinking? You _*are*_ the man! Sorry about that. Hope you are having a great one mate :icon_cheers:.
> 
> And good on ya citymorgue. Give it heaps! (LOL Tony!)
> 
> ...


I can believe you didnt say HNYE to me either. Oh hang on it's only 7.28 here. Oh well have a good one.
GB


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

Ahhhhh yes, behind the times in the west!

But wait..... the sheep shaggers are ahead of us?

Gawd..... nest the poms will beat us at cricket......... hu!


----------



## big d (31/12/10)

New years eve.Time for another beer.


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

time for a glass of 15 year Laphroaig


----------



## brettprevans (31/12/10)

Tony said:


> when you get pulled up by a policeman....... you should have to piss in a jar, and the policeman should have to taste it!
> 
> That way...... the policeman will know just how much piss, you drank!
> 
> ...


Ha ha Tony. I sat on that post for 20min to make sure I wanted to post it. Hadn't even hit the straps yet.


----------



## Tony (31/12/10)

well... dont pull out all the stops then 

15 year laphroaig.......... oh man....... something very special!


----------



## haysie (1/1/11)

big d said:


> New years eve.Time for another beer.



and another :icon_drunk: ,


----------



## haysie (1/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Is this thread still fkn going.
> 
> I'm sure there us a thread on this already, try searching! :lol:
> 
> ...



Tis a shame, when we all have to name the "IMO"good guys. If thats where we are going, I`ll take the bait and run with it. PP posts in the dark, Chappo cant be bothered anymore it seems, Bum.....hmmm jury`s out there.
Come in spinner .......but I would prefer a happy peaceful medium that doesnt carry names. I would not agree with any of that above post for you simply naming people.
edit, its 4am thereabouts and no delete button in sight. Maybe a WA/PP thing afterall. Shite I named him.


----------



## Steve (1/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> This post is dedicated to all the AHB fans who have stuck with us through the fkn shit.



thanks cm....it certainly has turned to shit....shame really


----------

